# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  E paligjshmja në jetën shqiptare

## DYDRINAS

Sa vend zë e paligjshmja në jetën shqiptare?

P.sh. në Shkodër para dy ditëve një fëmijë 12 vjeç mbeti i vdekur nën rrënojat e një ndërtimi të paligjshem, që po prishej dhe që askush nuk kishte marrë mundimin të zbatonte ligjin dhe në rastin e prishjes dhe të rrethimit te mjedisit ku po kryhej prishja!

Ose dikush vëndos një pompë uji në shtëpi apo një rezervuar në çati për të mbajtur ujë.

Dikujt i teket një ditë të bukur të provojë të shpoje në tokë pë të nxjerr ujë qoftë për pije, qoftë për ujitje. Pa pyetur askënd.

Tjetri çohet në mëngjez dhe hap një lavazh makine duke përdor ujin e pijshëm pa i marr leje askujt.

Në kohë të verës ju mbushet mendja disa banorëve te fshatit që të çajnë tubat e ujësjellësit pë të ujitur kopshtet.

Anash rrugëve nëpër Shqipëri shikon grumbuj makinash të prishura, grumbuj pajisjesh elektroshtëpiake pa e pyetur askënd.

Për disa është krejt normale që të bëje çfarë të doje me fasadën e pjeses së apartamentit të tij. Hap një derë, mbyll një tjetër, zgjeron një dritare, bën një shtesë ballkoni apo garazh etj.

Ai që ndërton një shtëpi nuk e ka për asgjë që ta lidhë rrymë, ujin, kanalin e ujërave të zeza ku të dojë e si t'ja marre mëndja.

Një banor fshati nuk e ka për problem që ta hedhe plehun e bagëtive në rrugën që i kalon para, pa e vra mendjen.

Kujt ti teket mundët që të hape gurore dhe ti shesë ato gurë buzë rrugës.

----------


## xhori

sa vend ze?  24h:24h dhe 7 ne7 dite te javes.  prsh, ne gerdec  io tek qeveris te vriste  ca persona se ishin te tepert....    dhe lista vazhdon   nga ketu e ne kine

----------


## kleadoni

Perderisa nuk ka shtet, normalisht nuk ka as ligje (ne kuptim qe edhe pse jane ligjet te shkruara, njeri nuk i zbaton). 
Jam dakord me ty qe ne shqiperi shumica bejne sic ua ka qejfi, nuk i intereson ne i shkakton dem te tjerve ose nese ka ane negative veprimi qe ben pa pyetur ekspertet.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Askush nuk ta zë për të madhe nëse thyen asfaltin apo betonin për të kaluar aty një kanal. 

Ai që nuk paguan faturën e rrymës, nuk e ka për asgjë që në mes të ditës ti thyejë të gjithë matësit.

Kujt ti teket, pa marrë parasysh se ku banon, mund ta kthejë shtëpinë në kafe, restorant, lavazh, magazinë, ofiçinë, etj.

Edhe pse vriten nga aksidentet me qindra njerëz në vit akush nuk do t'ja dijë për rregulla qarkullimi, për viza të bardha, pë fëmijë dhe kalimtarë, për makina që stacionin e bëjnë ku t'ua thotë mendja.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kalon nëpër Shqipëri dhe tmerrohesh kur sheh ato vënde kur dikur kanë qenë masive pyjore. Masakër!

Bie një zjarr diku, ai nuk fiket dot, sepse nuk gjëndet as edhe një impjant ku mund të mirret ujë. Pa folur pastaj për ndërtimet që janë kryer pa asnjë kusht kundër zjarrit.

Nuk je i sigurtë për ujin apo lëngjet që pi, për ilaçet që blen në farmaci etj.

Kalon nëpë rrugët e Shqipërisë dhe thuajse kudo mungon sinjalistika e detyrueshme.

Kushdo që paguan mund të marrë deftesë shkollore të çdo niveli, përfshirë dhe diplomë universitare.

----------


## Brari

Hyjnë në minierë për të vjedhur krom, 1 i vdekur, 1 i plagosur 




PERRENJAS- Një 29 vjecar ka gjetur vdekjen, ndërsa shoku i tij 18 vjeçar është plagosur në një galeri miniere ku, kishin vajtur për të vjedhur krom. Ngjarja e rëndë është shënuar në orët e para të mëngjesit të sotëm në minierën e Katjelit, në Përrenjas, raporton korrespondenti i NEWS24 Fatmir Popja. 

Sipas të dhënave të para,Dashamir Logjini, 29 vjec dhe Edison Myftari, 18 vjec gjatë natës kishin hyrë në minierë për të vjedhur krom. Në thellësit e një galerie të mbyllur, 150 metra nën tokë, të rinjtë kanë rrëshqitur aksidentalisht ç'ka ka shkaktuar dhe vdekjen e 29 vjecarit, ndërsa shoku i tij 18 vjec është plagosur rëndë.

Familjarët pasi kanë parë se dy të rinjtë nuk po ktheheshin, të shqetësuar janë nisur drejt minierës për të kontrolluar, dhe kanë njoftuar policinë për çfarë kishte ndodhur. 

Edison Myftari, është dërguar në spital dhe mjekët thonë se gjëndja e tij shëndetësore është e rënduar, ndërsa policia ka nisur veprimet hetimore për të zbardhur ngjarjen e rëndë.

(s.g/balkanWeb)  


---


kur u vonuan ahere familja u nis nga miniera.. per te pare..
dmth vidhnin te mjeret hajdute me dijeni te familjes..

--


po ja cthot filozofi tupåja per babezine..

--

pra per plackitjen..

..


Hua brezave të ardhshëm

Opinion e Dielë, Shtator 11th, 2011 

EDMOND TUPJA

Zhan-Zhak Rusoi, ky filozof mendjendritur i shekullit XVIII në Francë, shkruan diku, në veprën e tij “Përsiatje mbi prejardhjen e pabarazisë”: “I pari që, pasi rrethoi me gardh e me hendek një copë tokë, tha: Kjo është e imja dhe gjeti përreth disa njerëz aq të leshtë sa për ta besuar, ky njeri, pra, qe themeluesi i vërtetë i shoqërisë së organizuar. Sa krime, luftëra, vrasje, sa vuajtje dhe tmerre do t’i kishte kursyer racës njerëzore ai që, duke i shkulur hunjtë e gardhit dhe duke e mbushur me dhé hendekun në fjalë, do t’u kishte thënë me zë të lartë sivëllezërve të tij: Mos ia vini veshin këtij mashtruesi: do të merrni fund po të harroni se frutat u përkasin të gjithëve dhe se toka nuk i përket askujt!”. Sigurisht që pa lindjen dhe lulëzimin e pronës private e të marrëdhënieve në prodhim që u zhvilluan si pasojë, shoqëria njerëzore nuk do të kishte bërë përpara dhe nuk do të kishte arritur stadin që njeh sot, por nga citati i Rusoit më është ngulitur mirë në kujtesë ideja se “…frutat u përkasin të gjithëve dhe se toka nuk i përket askujt!”, ide që ma kujtoi, para disa kohësh, një bisedë që pata rastin të ndiqja në radio, gjatë së cilës, një mendimtar, filozof apo sociolog francez pohoi se “ne, njerëzit e sotëm, kujtojmë se planeti Tokë na përket vetëm neve, por harrojmë që, në të vërtetë, ne ua kemi marrë atë hua brezave të ardhshëm”.
Te këta njerëz të sotëm bëjmë pjesë edhe ne, shqiptarët; si ata, edhe ne, shqiptarët, pandehim se Shqipëria me pasuritë e saj na përket vetëm neve, brezit të sotëm; harrojmë ne, shqiptarët, se Shqipërinë ua kemi marrë hua brezave të ardhshëm, shqiptarë edhe ata, dhe se duhet t’i mendojmë thellë, gjerë e gjatë veprimet tona në mënyrë që vendin tonë t’ua lëmë atyre në gjendje të mirë, madje shumë të mirë. Sigurisht që nuk e kam fjalën thjesht për të mos e ndotur mjedisin – ajër, ujë, tokë –, për të mos i masakruar pyjet, faunën dhe florën e tyre, për të mos i shpërfytyruar qytetet e fshatrat tona, bregdetin, liqenet dhe lumenjtë tanë. E kam fjalën, gjithashtu, sidomos, kryesisht dhe veçanërisht, për “privatizimin” e “nëndheshëm”, pra, të paligjshëm, të shumë sektorëve të ekonomisë, kulturës, shkencës dhe arsimit publik nga ana e atyre që na qeverisën dje, na qeverisin sot e do të na qeverisin nesër. E thënë më troç, e kam fjalën për përdorimin e pronës publike, e të mirave materiale e shpirtërore të krijuar nga populli, si të ishin prona të disa të mëdhenjve, pavarësisht se cilit krah të spektrit të politikës shqiptare i kanë përkitur, i përkasin dhe do t’i përkasin ata. Një përdorim i tillë i paligjshëm i pronës publike të shpie, dashur pa dashur, te slogani “Në emër të popullit, kundër popullit”. Ky përdorim bëhet fatkeqësisht i mundur vetëm në sajë të korrupsionit, i cili tashmë është shndërruar në një realitet i pamohueshëm në Shqipëri.
Lidhur me korrupsionin në fjalë, i cili e bën të mundur tjetërsimin e pronës publike tek ne, frika është se, po të mos merren de jure e të zbatohen de facto dhe në sinergji masa të rrepta kundër tij dhe (pro)motorëve të tij, shumë shpejt në Shqipëri mund të ndodhë ajo çka shpjegonte para disa muajsh një autor algjerian, i cili sapo kishte botuar në Francë një libër me titull “Korrupsioni dhe algjerianët”; sipas tij, klasa politike algjeriane synon që çdo banor i vendit, sidomos ata që punojnë në sektorin publik, të kthehet në një të korruptuar, kështu që, kur të ketë marrë fund ky proces, korrupsioni nuk do të jetë më një vlerë negative, por do të kthehet, në rastin më të keq, në një vlerë asnjanëse, pra, të pranueshme, duke u bërë zyrtarisht normë, standard, institucion.
Këtë druaj unë se mos ndodhë, në një të ardhme jo fort të largët, edhe në Shqipërinë time, tënde, tonë, i dashur lexues i vëmendshëm e i paanshëm i kësaj rubrike. Qofsha i gabuar!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Prisnin pemët tek Liqeni, ndalohen tre persona

Tërhequr më 11 Shtator 2011

Policia Bashkiake e Tiranës në bashkëpunim me Komisariatin numër 1 në kryeqytet, ka ndaluar në orët e vona të natës tre persona që prisnin pemët duke dëmtuar Parkun e Madh të Tiranës pranë Liqenit Artificial.


Në një deklaratë për shtyp policia bashkiake thekson se janë ndaluar shtetasit Dritan Marku, Ardian Dervishaj dhe Shkelzen Shehu pasi akuzohen se kanë prerë një numër të madh pemësh, dhjetra pisha gjatë muajve të fundit.


Sipas policisë bashkiake *të ndaluarit pretendonin se ata prisnin pemët e rrëzuara*, por pas verifikimit, doli se justifikimi i tyre nuk qëndronte.


Policia Bashkiake dhe forcat e Komisariatit numër 1 sekuestruan edhe mjetet që ata përdornin, dy sharra elektrike, dy radio ndërlidhëse si dhe një furgon me targa të falsifikuara që përdorej për transportin e drurit.

http://lajme.shqiperia.com/lajme/artikull/iden/1047099687/titulli/Prisnin-pemet-tek-Liqeni-ndalohen-tre-persona

----------


## DYDRINAS

Fëmija i vdekur në rrënoja, familjarët akuza bashkisë
Tërhequr më 11 Shtator 2011

SHKODËR - Familjarët e 12- vjeçarit, Kristian Marku, që gjeti vdekjen të premten, në rrënojat e një ndërtimi të prishur, akuzojnë bashkinë dhe Inspektoriatin e Ndërtimit, si shkaktarë të ngjarjes, ndërsa kundërshtojnë deklaratat e bashkisë e policisë, lidhur me ngjarjen. Mes hidhërimit për humbjen e fëmijës që vdiq nën një pjesë solete betoni, babai i tij, Ndoci, xhaxhai Luigji dhe vëllai më i rritur shprehen se nuk është e vërtetë ajo që ka deklaruar bashkia se ndërtimi nuk është prekur nga Inspektoriati Ndërtimor, dhe se e ka prishur pronari, që policia, në një deklaratë të ditës së shtunë, e ka shpallur në kërkim. Ndoc Marku, babai i Kristianit, shprehet se më ka ikë djali dhe kam paguar çmimin më të hidhur. Duhet të ketë një përgjegjës për këtë që ndodhi. *Prishin, nuk largojnë mbeturina, as i rrethojnë. Duke punuar fadroma për prishjen, të mërkurën, askush nuk i largonte njerëzit. Asnjë masë sigurie. Linte soletën në ajër, të varur.* Unë ja vë fajin bashkisë dhe Inspektoriatit Ndërtimor dhe do e ndjek deri ku të ketë drejtësi. Ndërsa xhaxhai i viktimës, Luigj Marku shprehet se përgjegjësia është komplet e shtetit dhe degëve të tij. Mos të shfajësohet njeri dhe ti hidhet faji të tjerëve të pafajshëm. 

http://lajme.shqiperia.com/lajme/artikull/iden/1047099659/titulli/Femija-i-vdekur-ne-rrenoja-familjaret-akuza-bashkise

----------


## Brari

cfar guximi..

kur ne tiran 300 metra nga zyra topit e 400 nga e berishes.. e 500 nga e lulit.. guxojne te presin peme.. mendo cbejne llogarase e dardhes.. tropojes e thethit..sopotit e kur.voleshit..

tmerr..

un e dydrinasi e plaku.. te jemi  ne minus 40 grad maj sharrit e nuku i presim pemet..

nga duall ki pis milet..

edit durhami i ka ven re keto gjera 100 vjet me pare..

pra jemi  popull maskara..

..

nje miku im ka qen ne leningrad ne fund te 45 ses..

qyteti kish qen 3 vjet plot i rrethuar..nga gjermani e akull ngric-ani minus 50 grad .. e urija e baterdija.. por populli i kulturuar nuku i kish prekur parqet shekullore..

..

----------


## _MALSORI_

[QUOTE=Brari;3199081] 


> un e dydrinasi e plaku..



shodranet thone   '' po ja bani vedit me sy....




> nga duall ki pis milet..


/QUOTE]

andej nga ke dale edhe ti o brar..andej nga ka dale dydrinai e plaku..andej nga ka dale malsori e fushori...jemi nje te tere..apo ne fakt ti me dydrinasin e plakun jeni nga nje planet tjeter....

----------


## PLAKU

[QUOTE=_MALSORI_;3199707]


> MALSORI
> shodranet thone   '' po ja bani vedit me sy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> andej nga ke dale edhe ti o brar..andej nga ka dale dydrinai e plaku..andej nga ka dale malsori e fushori...jemi nje te tere..apo ne fakt ti me dydrinasin e plakun jeni nga nje planet tjeter....


MALSORI
shodranet thone   '' po ja bani vedit me sy....

hahahahaha

Ta bejm me shej ty po sna shikon ti, hajde en kit ane se ata harami i ka nxane,dhent Zoti njeni tjetrin  tuj ngerne mos ju mbet nam e nishan. Brari Dydrinasi DriniM un e ti jem betu me gjak prishunit mos me u perzi.


Nje Zot kemi e te nje toke jemi tan, por te njete Zoti sna ka bem! 
mjafton qe Brari Dydrinasi une e ti, dallojem nga ato gjallesa me dy kembe e shpirt katran, 

Veq shkruva kote mos te keqe kuptohemi  Brari Dydrinasi une e MALSORI
Pershendetje

----------


## loneeagle

Eshte per te ardhur keq por teper e vertet. Kohe me pare justifikoheshim se nuk kemi, nuk dime. Them se kohet kane ndryshuar prandaj shpresoj qe edhe njerezit te ndryshojne edhe te jene me te pergjegjshem per veprimet qe bejne por fatkeqsisht aktualisht eshte e kunderta.

----------


## landi45

shtet i thencin,,, po vetem shtet e qeveri nuk kemi

----------


## loni-loni

Tek liqeni artivicial  Tirane LEJOHET gjuetia e peshkut me RRJETA!!!!!!!!!!!!

       o njerez, te ndodhe kjo ne ndonje park kombetar Europe te kalbin ne burg

----------


## ajzberg

> Tek liqeni artivicial  Tirane LEJOHET gjuetia e peshkut me RRJETA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
>        o njerez, te ndodhe kjo ne ndonje park kombetar Europe te kalbin ne burg


Dhe mund te lejohet,por me duket se informacionin e ke te vjeter,pasi peshk ne liqen ka mbi 10vjet qe nuk gjallon :Lulja3: 
Une do te sjell nje rast ,te cilin gjykoheni vete.Fill mbas vitit 2000 ne u beme deshmitare, te ndertimit anes lanes ne Tirane te kjoskave madje dhe ndertesave tre kater kateshe,per te cilat Edi Rama mori lavdine e prishjes .E gjithe gjatesia e lanes ishte e mbushur, pervec se  nga ura ne bulevard deri tek ministria e jashteme,pra shteti kishte dy qendrime per bregshurren e lanes .................

----------


## Edvin83

> Tek liqeni artivicial  Tirane LEJOHET gjuetia e peshkut me RRJETA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
>        o njerez, te ndodhe kjo ne ndonje park kombetar Europe te kalbin ne burg


Lejohet pasi parku i liqenit nuk ka nje status si park. Dmth, ligjerisht, eshte i njejte si nje tufe me peme diku pas Dajtit. Parku vete, eshte i ndare mes Bahskise se Tiranes dhe Komunes Farke.

----------


## prenceedi

> Sa vend zë e paligjshmja në jetën shqiptare?


Sa vend ze e paligjshmja.......!!! PO cfar eshte e ligjshme ne shqiperi qe te llogarisim te kunderten?????????

----------


## loni-loni

> Dhe mund te lejohet,por me duket se informacionin e ke te vjeter,pasi peshk ne liqen ka mbi 10vjet qe nuk gjallon
> Une do te sjell nje rast ,te cilin gjykoheni vete.Fill mbas vitit 2000 ne u beme deshmitare, te ndertimit anes lanes ne Tirane te kjoskave madje dhe ndertesave tre kater kateshe,per te cilat Edi Rama mori lavdine e prishjes .E gjithe gjatesia e lanes ishte e mbushur, pervec se  nga ura ne bulevard deri tek ministria e jashteme,pra shteti kishte dy qendrime per bregshurren e lanes .................



    bregshurren  e lanes shteti duhet ta izoloje sepse perhap semundje

    nuk njoh ndonje qytet ne bote  qe derdh ujrat e zeza ne mes qytetit,,,,,,,,megjithse ne Shqipni te gjitha qytetet mbajne ere nevojtore (nga mos izolimi i tubacioneve ne pallateve)

     Nga sa vura re ne Tirane problemi ma i madh ishte UNAZA  e cila bllokonte qarkullimin ( pengonte te gjitha rrugkalimet)  ky gabim trashanik i sistemit kalum nuk duhet perseritur 

      Gjithe bota nderton rruget e qyteteve    Exspres-Avenue-Street

----------


## TetovaMas

> Sa vend zë e paligjshmja në jetën shqiptare?
> 
> P.sh. në Shkodër para dy ditëve një fëmijë 12 vjeç mbeti i vdekur nën rrënojat e një ndërtimi të paligjshem, që po prishej dhe që askush nuk kishte marrë mundimin të zbatonte ligjin dhe në rastin e prishjes dhe të rrethimit te mjedisit ku po kryhej prishja!
> 
> Ose dikush vëndos një pompë uji në shtëpi apo një rezervuar në çati për të mbajtur ujë.
> 
> Dikujt i teket një ditë të bukur të provojë të shpoje në tokë pë të nxjerr ujë qoftë për pije, qoftë për ujitje. Pa pyetur askënd.
> 
> Tjetri çohet në mëngjez dhe hap një lavazh makine duke përdor ujin e pijshëm pa i marr leje askujt.
> ...


Paligjshmeria lokale (ne shtetin ku jeton ) te bene te paligjshem  universal . 

Shqiperia me ata bukuri natyrore nuk shkaterohet vetevetiu ,pore eshte njeriu shqipetari ai qe bene vetem shkaterime .

----------


## juelda

Nje gaeztare e huaj pasi erdhi ne shqiperi per here te pare dhe beri giron e Tiranes me dhimbje afirmoi se Shqiperia eshte nje vend qe nuk kishte per te pasur perparesi. Te gjithe kete "konklusion" te forte e nxori vetem duke pare plehrat ne Shqperi, menuren sesi njerezi mbanin oborret e pallateve, (o te shtepive) i hiqnin plerat nga zona e tyre (ne menyren me mire te rasteve) dhe i hidhnen ne pjesen e tjetrit, ne te njejten kohe tregonte sesi grate e Sarajeves, cdo dite pastronin oborrin nga mbeturinat e bombardimeve edhe pse e dinin qe te nesermen bombardime do te kishte akoma. Ndonjehere me ze tmerri kur mendoj mentatiltetin e shqipetareve dhe tabu ne shqiperi per momentin eshte e ligjshmja. (e deshmon fakti qe ti kur shikon policin, te dridhet zemra kur nuk ke bere asgje te keqe, te paligjshme, o te gabuar)

----------

